# Another JTM45



## Jean GODBOUT

Hello, I'm building this new project.










It's a JTM45 clone head with a TL806 Electro-Voice speaker cabinet, Eminence Delta Pro 12A speaker, camouflage tolex.

Here is the Electro-Voice cabinet plan : http://archives.telex.com/archives/EV/Builders%20Plans/TL806%20Builders%20Plans.pdf

I bought the board from Paul RUBY but I didn't like the color









So I glued a Rosewood veneer (0.020'' thick) on it


















Chassis and plexi panels are from Ceriatone














































The capacitors are fake Mullard/Philips Mustard, they are Sozo premium caps made by BUDROC to imitate the vintage Mustard caps. PEC potentiometers, Red resistors are TAKMAN - REX 1 Watt Carbon Film Resistor (2%) tolerance (from Parts Connexion). 

Other pictures to come as the work progress.


----------



## Emohawk

Cool. I still plan to build one eventually. Not in the near future though.

Is the dual gang pot on the back for a PPIMV maybe?


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

Yes, you're absolutely right, the rear pot is going to be a PPIMV.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

Here a few more pics









Of course, with pink wires it's sound better 




























Transformers and choke are Magnetic Components brand.


----------



## thehoj

Looks like an awesome build. Great detail going into this. And I love your components selection. 
I've been wanting to check out those Takman 1W resistors. I recently picked up a few Kiwame 2w carbon film's for an old amp rebuild I did, they seemed very nice, but I was looking at the Takman's also.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Hi Jean,

Looks really nice. I'm new to Sherbrooke, are you a tech?

Thanks
TG


----------



## greco

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Here a few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with pink wires it's sound better


Jean...Firstly, congratulations on a great looking build ! 

I am very interested in electronics and am following your thread like it is breaking news.
Thie pics are excellent...many thanks for taking the time to post them.

I fully understand the tonal enhancement of using the pink wires, but I wondered if you could also tell us more about them (seriously). They seem quite large in diameter and appear to have very thick insulation. Maybe it just my old eyes or the the way they appeasr in the pics.

Thanks again for this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

Very nice build! I love my JTM and I've been thinking about building one as well, but man, I don't think I'd be able to get my wiring to look as nice as yours!


----------



## dwagar

wow, you do clean work. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

Here two new picks as the work progess



















My wires are 0.100 inch in diameter, I think that they are normal size.

Thank for the nice comments guys !


----------



## greco

Jean GODBOUT said:


> My wires are 0.100 inch in diameter, I think that they are normal size.


Must be my eyes then...LOL

Thanks for posting more pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

I made the last solder last night :


----------



## Emohawk

Nice. Very tidy job! Now the important question...How does she sound?


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*An other JTM45*

Not finish, but close. ''She sound awesome'' as she look



















There some ''suprises'' here, there are two vents opening on the top and there a plexiglass on the bottom of the cabinet so any one can admire the inside of the chassis 

I'm going to have some studio clips very soon.


----------



## ezcomes

that looks awesome!

something tells me Zakk Wylde would love it!!

i can't find the picture of the original ad...but here is his guitar...


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Electro Voice TL-806 cabinet (with a mod ...)*

Ok, the handles are upside down on the pictures but that already ''correct'' 

This guy is heavy, about 55 pounds on a cheap bathroom scale, no flex and no vibration here, this cab sound awesome even with a bass guitar ! The speaker alone weight 18 pounds. The two extention I made (to match the head cab dimension of 22 inchs) are fill with sealing foam. Both Marshall grills are only decoration.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Some audio clips recorded from the JTM45*

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Bass.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Gibson%201.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Gibson2.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Gibson3.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Gibson4.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/S%c3%a8che1.mp3

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/Telecaster1.mp3


----------



## Electronick

*What a tone machine !*

This is hands down the more beautiful and awesome sounding amp anybody can dream of and, it's real !!! 
Friendly,
Nick.


----------



## khanguru

Hi, Jean super bass sound, and I love the tele samples,awesome sounding amp,
I try to send you and email but it no longer works?

Give me some news

Friendly

Marc


----------



## shoretyus

that Tele does sound great


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Cabinet almost done*


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Ta dam*

The project is now complete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Thats wild, great job !!


----------



## Tyler Savage

After drooling for awhile on the chassis picks, all I can say is

GAH!!!
agksdjgjewgejh

im jealous of your mastery


----------



## Sneaky

Very cool build. You need to do one in desert camo. That jungle camo is so out of fashion these days.


----------



## tubetwang

Impressing work!

I'd love to be able to build such a clean amp!!

The layout is on par with Mohave and HiWatt amps, with better components to boot!!!

I rarely get to see such quality work...


----------



## pi39

This sounds very interesting. I had a guy build me a JTM45 clone. Martin Newall from Toronto. I have 2 Tone Tubby speakers in it. A Ceramic and an Alnico speaker. Sounds Killer. I would love to try and build my own amp but am a little afraid to screw up.

Kevin


----------



## Morkolo

I'm speechless from the sheer awesomeness of that custom job!


----------



## bolero

wow, that looks awesome!!

I'm not crazy about the camo...maybe you should put a turret on there too? haha 

speaker cab looks like a weapon of gauss destruction...

the clear plexi bottom is COOL!! very nice workmanship on everything!!


----------



## faracaster

Yeah....nice clean work there. Very cool. congrats.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Heat Dub*

Here a new soundtrack (mp3) call JANUARY by HEAT DUB recorded January 28, 2011 with the JTM45 that really sing 

http://www.jeangodbout.com/marshall/heat-dub.mp3

The speaker cabinet have been placed in a freeser with blankets (home made Iso-Cab) both chanels volume at 10, presence at 9.5, bass at 2.5, middle and treble at 9.5. Recorded with a modified Apex 460 tube condenser microphone running a Mullard 12AU7 and a Unidyne 545 mic.

Thank Electronick, on guitar!

Enjoy, Jean


----------



## tubetwang

Grrreeaaaat tone!

tt


----------



## Electronick

*best amp someone can own !!*

To everyone,

I'm the lucky owner of this great ''Monster'' amp (this is how Jean and Jocelyne called the amp) !!
I can truely say it's a monster...the sound is big and the overtones are killer !!
To anyone trying to cranked a JTM45, please be carefull, it can cause serious damage to your ears !!
You will need a BIG room with lot's of air circulation or a good attenuator, no kidding !!

About the amp :

I don't like the PPIMV, master volume thing...let just say that any attenuator will make a better job, the PPIMV kill the tone from the KT66 really fast and there is no point of playing a JTM45 like that !

The amp have now KT66 gold lion repro from russia...some people say that thoses tubes don't have the sound of the KT66, i didn't try anything else and well, love it...maybe latter i'll try the Shuguan Tressure 50 years and see what i prefer. It's sad but the real GEC are out of my budget price range$$ now 
I've put a NOS rectifier GZ34 Amperex buggleboy and i have 3 NOS Telefunken 12ax7 for the preamp...they really shine and i've notice the sound is more airy and smooth with the Amperex than let say a JJ tesla...What i notice too is that by changing the position of the 12ax7 tube you will get different sound, so mess up with the tubes, try a lot and all the positions to find the tone you prefer, it can make a huge difference ! You can also try a diode system instead of the rectifier...i didn't try it yet but i'll sure do at some point and see what happen with the sagg and the bass response.

I really like the Eminence delta pro speaker...why ? almost 18 pounds, super clean response curve and killer db range + it goes to 33hz...let's say that with 400 watts it can handle the bassy sound of the JTM45 with no troubles, in fact it really work well with the JTM45 and also pedals. Some will say they like this amp with a smaller speaker (watts) and they will try to get some nice distorsion from it. My point is that i want to ear the nature of the amp...actually any amp i've try in the delta pro become more ''real'', clearer with better dynamic...
I was looking for a Celestion blue or something alnico but after listening to the sound of the delta pro there is no point of paying an extra 250$ for something else as i love the sound like it is now ! 

What people forget about the JTM45 is that there is no reverb, and the amp sound dry without...Who get a JTM45 really gonna need a nice reverb from the same era...a repro of a fender tube reverb unit is my bet, you won't find a better match with the JTM45 and it make it a bit ''hotter'' ! 

Also, i've been trying couples options to get the amp into distorsion and here's my 2 best finds :
A real Mc-tube (this thing is fabulous with the JTM45, it does not mess with the sound, just boost it)
A boss sd-1 mods by MonteAllums (put the JTM45 in the Plexi territory). and it's the most natural pedal from boss i've try so far !! Many sounds can be achieve with this small pedal !!

In the end, i feel i was really lucky to meet Jean Godbout...this guy is a real DIY Guru, not only with guitar amp, he could build anything he want as he's so talented, so big big thanks to Jean to beleive in me and for taking your time and put the passion into this amazing peice of art. I will keep rocking the JTM45 until i die and i will never forget what you did for me Jean !!

Special thank also to Dominic Riendeau alias Heat Dub for the amazing soundtrack he made, making possible for me to play the JTM45 for this forum...and long life to guitarscanada.com

Nicolas alias Electronick

PS : if you want to contact Electronick for any questions or comments my email adress is [email protected]


----------

